# Argentina



## Polar Bear (Nov 9, 2006)

*Argentina orders arrest warrant for ex-Iran leader*

*BUENOS AIRES, Argentina* (Reuters) -- An Argentine judge ordered international arrest warrants on Thursday for former Iranian President Akbar Hashemi Rafsanjani and eight others in connection with the 1994 bombing of a Buenos Aires Jewish community center.
The warrants, handed down by Federal Judge Rodolfo Canicoba Corral, came after Argentine prosecutors accused the Iranian government of masterminding the attack that killed 85 people and wounded more than 200 others.
Tehran has repeatedly denied involvement.
On July 18, 1994, a truck laden with explosives leveled the the seven-story Argentine Israeli Mutual Association building, a symbol of the country's Jewish community -- Latin America's largest.
No one has been convicted of carrying out the attack despite a lengthy probe beset by irregularities.
But Argentine, Israeli and U.S. officials have long blamed the bombing on Hezbollah guerrillas backed by Iran.
Rafsanjani was Iran's president from 1989 to 1997.


----------



## pardus (Nov 9, 2006)

WOW, pot calling kettle can you hear me?!


----------



## Polar Bear (Nov 9, 2006)

Argentina seeks Rafsanjani arrest 
*An Argentine judge has ordered an arrest warrant for former Iranian President Akbar Hashemi Rafsanjani over the 1994 bombing in Buenos Aires. *

The federal judge also issued international arrests warrants for eight other ex-Iranian officials. 
Last month, Argentina accused former authorities in Tehran of masterminding the attack on Buenos Aires' Jewish Centre in which 85 people died. 
Iran has rejected the charge, describing it as a "Zionist plot". 
Iranian authorities were accused by Argentine prosecutors of directing Lebanese militia group Hezbollah to carry out the attack, which also injured 300 people. 
Hezbollah has also denied its involvement in the attack. 
*Cases unsolved *
The blast, on 18 July 1994, reduced the seven-storey Jewish-Argentine Mutual Association (AMIA) community centre to rubble. 


No-one has ever been convicted of the attack, but the current government has said it is determined to secure justice. 
Over the years, the case has been marked by rumours of cover-ups and accusations of incompetence, but little in the way of hard evidence. 
Minor figures have been named, including a policeman who sold the van used in the attack, but no-one has been convicted. 
Local Jewish groups have long said the bombing bore the hallmarks of Iranian-backed Islamic militants. The 1992 bombing of the Israeli embassy in Buenos Aires, which killed 29 people, also remains unsolved.


----------



## Marauder06 (Nov 9, 2006)

That's interesting.  I wonder how the intend to enforce that.

I also wonder how long it will be before other countries put out similar warrants (which will be politically significant but unenforceable) for President Bush?


----------



## Polar Bear (Nov 12, 2006)

CIA World Factbook: *Argentina*

https://www.cia.gov/cia/publications/factbook/print/ar.html


----------



## Polar Bear (Nov 24, 2006)

Chavez 'recalls Argentina envoy' 
*Venezuelan President Hugo Chavez has recalled his ambassador to Buenos Aires following a complaint by Argentina's leader, Argentine media report. *

President Nestor Kirchner is said to have contacted Mr Chavez over the conduct of ambassador Roger Capella. 
Mr Capella is accused of supporting former Housing Secretary Luis D'Elia. 
Mr D'Elia was fired for criticising an international arrest warrant for eight Iranian former cabinet ministers issued by Argentine prosecutors. 
The warrants were issued over the ex-ministers' alleged involvement in a bomb attack on a Jewish cultural centre in Buenos Aires in 1994, in which 85 people were killed. 
Correspondents say this is the latest in string of diplomatic incidents involving the Venezuelan ambassador. 
*Iran denial *
The then Iranian authorities have been accused of directing Lebanese militia group Hezbollah to carry out the attack. 
Iran has rejected the charges, describing it as a "Zionist plot". 
Hezbollah has also denied its involvement in the attack. 

The blast reduced the seven-storey Jewish-Argentine Mutual Association community centre to rubble. 
No-one has ever been convicted of the attack, but the current government has said it is determined to secure justice. 
Over the years, the case has been marked by rumours of cover-ups and accusations of incompetence, but little in the way of hard evidence. 
Minor figures have been named, including a policeman who sold the van used in the attack, but no-one has been convicted. 
Local Jewish groups have long said the bombing bore the hallmarks of Iranian-backed Islamic militants. The 1992 bombing of the Israeli embassy in Buenos Aires, which killed 29 people, also remains unsolved.


----------

